# Led Moto con intermitencia..



## tanito1606 (Jun 4, 2008)

holas soy nuevo aqui .. y estuve leyendo mucho el foro.. me gusta la electronica estoy estudiando en la secundaria..! y queria hacerles una consulta de como puedo hacer un circuito o si tienen alguno .. yo quiero conectarles leds a mi moto.. pero no  quiero que sean fijas que esten siempre prendidas.. asi que yo pensaba en hacer algun circuito para que prenda y apaguen los led.. pero de manera  tenue me explico? es decir que prendan y que vayan apagandoce despacio, no quiero que se apague de golpe.. como un led intermitente me entienden? con un capacitor lograria esto? tendria que usar un 555 ?alguien tiene algun circuito para facilitarme..!? Eso nada mas!
Desde ya muchas gracia..Saludos.

PD:la bateria de la moto es de 12v 5AH


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola.
Cuantos LEDs quieres usar.
Que color y tipo de LED (normal o ultra-brillante), piensas usar.
Sabes las características electricas del LED (voltaje y corriente).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanito1606 (Jun 4, 2008)

quiero usar led de alta luminosidad.Pensaba en masomenos 4 leds blancos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola.
Este circuito lo hice en un programa que simula circuitos electrónicos.
VR1 es una resistencia de ajuste, con un destornillador ajustas al valor que deseas, o puedes usar un potenciómetro, de manera que puedas tener diferentes velociadades de destello de los LEDs en forma manual. VR1 puede ser de 22K A 10K.
C2 puede ser de 4.7uF hasta 47uF, este capacitor determina la velocidad con la que el LED se atenua.
El LED es blanco de 3.2V y 20mA.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanito1606 (Jun 5, 2008)

sos un groso gracias!
lo puedo conectar sin problema entonces a la bateria, porque es de 5A.? 

Nos Vemos y gracias loco .

PD:utilizaste el circuit maker?


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola.
Aquí está el circuito de prueba.
Como en el Livewire no hay LED de 3.2V, usé un LED rojo, que a 20mA tiene un voltaje de 2.88V aproximadamente, por lo que un LED rojo en serie con una resistencia de 16 ohm tiene una caida de voltaje de 3.2 V a una corriente de 20mA.
Como son dos LEDs en serie puse una resistencia de 32 ohm.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tanito1606 (Jun 8, 2008)

gracias aficionado lo voy a probar al circuito..!


----------

